# مساعدة في تركيبة نحاس خاصة



## abdalwan (1 فبراير 2012)

:77:أرجو المساعدة في تركيبة نحاس تتحمل احتكاك وضغط وحرارة بدون مادة مزلقة لان القطعة المراد تصنيعها تعمل ضمن غاز الاكسجين النقي علما ان الاكسجين يشتعل مع المواد البترولية


----------



## abbas qassim (4 مارس 2012)

توجد سبائك نحاس تحتوي على مادة الكرافيت او التنجستن والاثنان تتحمل الحرارة والضغط ولكن لاتتحمل الصدمات


----------

